# Smoked zucchini ideas



## daboys (Aug 10, 2008)

Smoked some zucchini boats yesterday. Filled them with the scooped out zucchini, sausage and onions. Very good. I've got a bunch of it at work to bring home yet. Any other ways to smoke these? Thanks


----------



## werdwolf (Aug 10, 2008)

Always need another way to use Zucchini and sounds good.
Did you scoop out the center and cook the fixin's down first?  What temp and how long?


----------



## daboys (Aug 10, 2008)

Browned up some sausage, scooped out the zucchini and added it to the sausage along with one onion and. cooked together for 15 min or so. Put it in the zucchini boat and added parm cheese on top and smoked for around 2 hrs at 225-230


----------

